# Wire Help?



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Gents, I haven't had much time to work on my projects, and even less time to post about them or comment on others projects online. Hopefully that's starting to change though. 

I'm back to building some engines and have run into a snag. Spark plug wire boots... 

I had wire from a fellow model engine builder that I've been using. He wasn't sure what gauge, but he sent me a couple colors and it was enough to do quite a few engines. Well in the process of moving I've lost that wire  . I've tried google, even asking an ebay seller who has precut boots for sale all to no avail. 

So, now I turn to the first place I should have turned. If you can tell me what gauge wire works best for spark plug boots, or even the best place to buy said wire I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

I ran into the same problem. If you are doing 1/24, 1/25 scale, I may have a solution. I am using detailmaster ignition wire for my builds and needed boots.

I found some old computer serial cables at the house. They have 24 gauge wire in them. I stripped off the jacket. The jacket makes a nice spark plug boot. I just cut the jacket to length, then push in the detail master wire. Fits tight, so no glue is needed to hold the wire in the boot.

I can send you some.

Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I used Detail Master wire for most ignition wiring, but I also use solder for things like heater hoses and vacuum hoses. If you're into going fittings you can pay $10 for 8 or you can get some 0.060 hex plastic rod and a small pin vice and drill bit and make your own for a lot less.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Deltona_Dave said:


> I ran into the same problem. If you are doing 1/24, 1/25 scale, I may have a solution. I am using detailmaster ignition wire for my builds and needed boots.
> 
> I found some old computer serial cables at the house. They have 24 gauge wire in them. I stripped off the jacket. The jacket makes a nice spark plug boot. I just cut the jacket to length, then push in the detail master wire. Fits tight, so no glue is needed to hold the wire in the boot.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome! These are actually what I use for my spark plug wires, http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/mad_distributors.htm I have to assume they are the same size wire you are using. It's probably cheating to use the pre made distributors, but they certainly make life a little easier... :dude:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Different guy, good price. 

http://www.detailmaster.com/ is where I go, or Mega Hobbies. They make both the Parts by Parks pre-wired or the DM billet aluminim distributor kit with your choice of wire color for just under $6. Or you can just by the wire by itself and drill out your distributor by hand like I do at times.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> Different guy, good price.
> 
> http://www.detailmaster.com/ is where I go, or Mega Hobbies. They make both the Parts by Parks pre-wired or the DM billet aluminim distributor kit with your choice of wire color for just under $6. Or you can just by the wire by itself and drill out your distributor by hand like I do at times.


The wire they have listed to use for boots is the same stuff that's used for radiator hoses, which is too thick.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

What I do for boots is just paint the ends of the wires black, I used to boot the wires with their thin radiator hose too. On occasion I'll buy a solid core 26 AWG speaker wire, strip off everything but the booted end and paint the core, I did that with a series of Ferrari's I did earlier this year. I have tried a lot of different sources to buy the smaller gauge wire but no luck.


----------

